# Vennie pastrami



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks to @Huntahalic, followed his recipe. Made 6lbs over the weekend


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks amazing!


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Tried it for the first time last year, came out great. Going to make a bunch after this deer season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

Damn man, I didn’t get dinner yet…


----------



## Shevrolay (Jan 15, 2014)

Care to share the recipe? Looks awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Per 2 Pounds of Meat

CURE

1/4 Cup Tender Quick
2 TBS Brown Sugar
1 TBS Garlic Powder
1 TBS Onion Powder
1 TBS Black Pepper
1 TSP Paprika
1 TSP Allspice

Mix all above ingredients together, rub heavy all around to cover entire cut of meat. Put in ziplock leave refrigerated for 10 days. Take out and work meat around every 2 days. After 10 days rinse rub off and soak in ice water for 24-48 hours. For large batch drain after 24 hours add fresh ice water. Take out of ice water and pat dry trim any remaining silver skin off then apply rub.

RUB

3 TBS Black Pepper
1 TSP Coriander
1 TSP Garlic Powder

Mix together ingredients well and cover entire cut of meat.
Smoke at 175 to 200 for 2 hours then increase to 200 to 225 until internal temperature reaches 145 for venison or 165 for bear.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I make pounds of it every year! I call it Meat Candy. Fresh out of deer right now but hopefully boy changes that predicament this weekend!! My recipe is done in the oven, and varies slightly.

5tbsp sugar based curing mix (tender quick)
2 tbsp brown sugar or go more liberal
1 tbsp coarse black pepper or go more liberal
1 tbsp paprika 
1 tbsp crushed bay leaf
1 tsp ground allspice
1/2 tsp garlic powder
5 lbs venison, sliced up to 2” thick (neck roast works great, leave fat in place)
Mix cure, brown sugar, bay leaf, allspice, garlic powder in bowl. Run mixture into venison and wrap tightly in plastic wrap (wrap numerous times, think air tight) 
Place on plate, put in fridge for 5-7 days (I go up to 10-11) Remove wrap, rinse thoroughly,”. Place meat in bowl with water, soak 2 hours and drain. Heat oven to 250 season roast with additional coarse black pepper, brown sugar ( I go heavy on this round) Bake uncovered until meat temp reads 160 (2 hours) remove and slice venison in thin strips.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Once done, I like to slice thin and pan fry. Make sandwich with melted Swiss and mustard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

That's a thing of beauty...


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm cooking enough yearly I'm thinking about a meat slicer for deli thin meat. Can be eaten cold. Best when fresh and hot. A trick I learned is to steam it to heat it. Doesn't dry out. Really like a horseradish sauce on the sammy


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> That's a thing of beauty...


It really is. Think you could air fry it?

Taking a screenshot of the recipe... I think I still have a hunk of backstrap frozen.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

That looks great! Tried it this past winter and it sucked! LOL... I will have to attempt this recipe if I am lucky enough this season.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I’m on day 10. I washed the meat and placed in a small cooler with ice water. I’m making a larger batch so I plan on soaking for closer to 48 hrs instead of 24. I’m wondering though, what does the ice water bath do for the meat? If the water looks clean after 24 hours do I need to soak for another 24?


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Man that looks good!


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

I've only soaked for 24 hours


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I used this recipe with 12 lbs of venison, all from the hind quarters of an old buck I shot in early Oct. I followed the recipe but had to multiply the measurements to accommodate the amount of venison.

It turned out fantastic! My wife tried a small thin piece and was blown away. She said she didn't expect to like it and went back for 2nds. I plan to vac seal and freeze 3 of the 4 sections of meat and will slice up the 4th to be eaten this week. I can really see where a meat slicer would come in handy. I've been looking for a way to make sandwich meat out of venison for years. This recipe is perfect for this! Thank you for sharing this recipe! It's a keeper.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

I've been cutting by hand as well. I'm in the same boat. Perfect for sandwiches. Thinking I may need another contraption for the kitchen as well.


----------

